# PX4 Storm .40 S&W Anyone recommend this Beretta?



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking for a good reliable firearm for possible daily carry. I have a chance to get one that has very few rounds put through it. I know the owner and he takes care of his firearms. I just have zero experience with Beretta and .40 S&W.
LNIB PX4 Storm. 40S&W 2 magazines 1-14 round. 1-10 Round
*Ammo issues as they are I do have enough .40 cal. re-load supplies at this time with some stock of manufactured ammo.
Does anyone have any experience with this Beretta or any suggestions?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, excellent pistol. I'd say one of the best DA/SA pistols on the market. Some folks carry life long sour grapes for one reason or another, but I wouldn't let them dissuade you.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

rickclark28 said:


> Does anyone have any *experience with this Beretta or any suggestions?*


Yes (in 9mm). 
RUN AWAY from that or any other Beretta. Beretta does not do Customer Support for used pistols, and pretty much not even for new ones either.
Brace for BERETTA Fan Boys in 3, 2, 1....

Sam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My experience has only been with the subcompact 40. 
No issues with firing reliably. The slide take down lever can be confusing or tricky. 
My first look at the gun, it seemed very bulky. Shoots very well.
I'll pocket carry the 10+ 1 all day, no holster, round chambered. 
I trust the sa/da format chambered unholstered in a pocket carry, Feels great.
I don't like pocket holsters, they get in the way. The pocket is the holster. 
Wouldn't do it with a chambered round in a Glock type action. I hope that would be common sense ,the glock or similar needs trigger protection.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the data. Decided to look into other DA/SA offerings and will spend some time deciding. I also decided to spend the money and get something I really want. Going to buy new and test fire before I buy. All my friends and family have CZ's and Sig's so I have access to some I can test or rent. The journey continues and I will keep a open mind.
*I shot the PX Storm(.40 S&W) yesterday and loved it but just wanted to wait and keep looking.
*I love my Ruger P345 in .45ACP and I am more comfortable with 1911's and my .38's. Spent the last x3 years buying striker fired firearms and training with them but just want to go back to what I am comfortable with.
*With that said if the Storm was in .9mm I would have bought it just to have.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rickclark28 said:


> Thanks for the data. Decided to look into other DA/SA offerings and will spend some time deciding. I also decided to spend the money and get something I really want. Going to buy new and test fire before I buy. All my friends and family have CZ's and Sig's so I have access to some I can test or rent. The journey continues and I will keep a open mind.
> *I shot the PX Storm(.40 S&W) yesterday and loved it but just wanted to wait and keep looking.
> *I love my Ruger P345 in .45ACP and I am more comfortable with 1911's and my .38's. Spent the last x3 years buying striker fired firearms and training with them but just want to go back to what I am comfortable with.
> *With that said if the Storm was in .9mm I would have bought it just to have.


I believe you're on the right track, you'll know what the right gun is without a doubt. That'll be the gun. Good hunting 
Pic


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve got two Px4 Storms in 9mm. (A full size and a compact). They have both been 100% reliable for over 2,000 rounds each. The compact has become one of two primary carry pistols. (The other is a CZ P07). The Beretta trigger is far better out of 5he box than the CZ. I also think it edges out my Sig. I find the Beretta very easy to shoot well. I’ve not had any problem with a Beretta that I couldn’t fix. (The compact did have a burr on the extractor that caused feed problems on the first range trip, but was identified quickly and resolved with some fine sandpaper and has been flawless ever since.). I also have multiple other Berettas with no problems ever so, I can’t speak to customer service issues pre-COVID or currently.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I've got two Px4 Storms in 9mm. (A full size and a compact). They have both been 100% reliable for over 2,000 rounds each. The compact has become one of two primary carry pistols. (The other is a CZ P07). The Beretta trigger is far better out of 5he box than the CZ. I also think it edges out my Sig. I find the Beretta very easy to shoot well. I've not had any problem with a Beretta that I couldn't fix. (The compact did have a burr on the extractor that caused feed problems on the first range trip, but was identified quickly and resolved with some fine sandpaper and has been flawless ever since.). I also have multiple other Berettas with no problems ever so, I can't speak to customer service issues pre-COVID or currently.


Great info, I did have a pre covid issue with a beretta. Less then two weeks they sent me two new mags, turned out it wasn't the mags. 
I went through my local store for the issues. 
Whenever you have the opportunity to use your local gun suppliers, that's the way to go. 
The gun shops always have preference imo because they buy the product in the most reliable exchange to the consumer, most trusted.


----------



## dhdesrosiers (11 mo ago)

rickclark28 said:


> Looking for a good reliable firearm for possible daily carry. I have a chance to get one that has very few rounds put through it. I know the owner and he takes care of his firearms. I just have zero experience with Beretta and .40 S&W.
> LNIB PX4 Storm. 40S&W 2 magazines 1-14 round. 1-10 Round
> *Ammo issues as they are I do have enough .40 cal. re-load supplies at this time with some stock of manufactured ammo.
> Does anyone have any experience with this Beretta or any suggestions?


I have a PX4 Compact .40SW and have modified it with night sights, competition trigger kit, Langdon Tacticle trigger bar, low profile kit that deletes the right side slide release and "ears" on the decocker. It also converts the safety to decocker only. I've added Talon grip tape as well...huge difference. DA trigger is around 10 lbs and SA is very soft at 3.5 lbs. (You may want to reconsider the trigger kit for carry as the light pull in an emotional situation may not be what to need) it is on the heavy side for an EDC but with the right holster is not a problem. This gun is extremely accurate and well balanced. For a DA/SA pistols it is a great choice.


----------

